# Mosaik Effekt rückgängig machen?



## schoko (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich ein Bild welches durch einen Mosaik-Effekt unkenntlich gemacht wurde, rückgängig zu machen um zu erkennen wie das Bild ehemals aussah?

Und zwar das ganze hat folgenden Hintergrund. Ich habe vor ein zwei Jahren mal einfach zum testen und beim rumspielen ein Bild eben mit diesem Mosaik-Effekt bearbeitet und leider ist mir in der Zwischenzeit das Originalbild abhanden gekommen. Da ich leider nur noch das bearbeitete Exemplar habe, möchte ich nun versuchen zumindest ansatzweise das Bild rückgänig zu machen.

Es muss nicht hundert Prozent klar und scharf sein, sondern man sollte nur erkennen was mal auf dem Bild war.

Das Bild wurde relativ stark mit großen Mosaik Effekt belegt.
Ich kann euch das Bild leider nicht hier reinstellen.

Vielen Dank für Tipps (falls dies überhaupt möglich ist)

schoko

Das Bild hat ungefähr so eine Mosaik - Stärke:
http://www.babenko.com/outside/forums/tut_mosaicAI_02.gif


----------



## Navy (11. Februar 2008)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß man den Mosaikprozess zu einem gewissen Grad zurückinterpolieren kann indem es die Subblöcke aus den Informationen der größeren benachbarten Blöcke berechnet, mehr Bildinformationen/Details wirst Du allerdings dadurch nicht bekommen können -- woher sollen diese auch kommen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Februar 2008)

Etwas Abstand halten und Augen zusammenkneifen. Mehr wirst du nicht mehr von dem Originalbild sehen. 


Alex


----------



## janoc (11. Februar 2008)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Etwas Abstand halten und Augen zusammenkneifen. Mehr wirst du nicht mehr von dem Originalbild sehen.
> 
> Alex



Oder an die Leute von CSI-Miami (& CO) schicken. Die können das dann über Nacht scharfrechnen lassen und du bekommst dein Bild in mehr als Originalgröße wieder. Was heißt, in den Zähnen wird sich auch noch der Täter spiegeln und kann so dann identifiziert werden ...


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Februar 2008)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Oder an die Leute von CSI-Miami (& CO) schicken. Die können das dann über Nacht scharfrechnen lassen und du bekommst dein Bild in mehr als Originalgröße wieder. Was heißt, in den Zähnen wird sich auch noch der Täter spiegeln und kann so dann identifiziert werden ...



Bei Blade Runner ging das schon in den frühen 80ern 


Alex


----------



## janoc (11. Februar 2008)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Bei Blade Runner ging das schon in den frühen 80ern



Ja, aber das kennen doch die meisten Kinder hier nicht


----------

